
NYT attempt at presenting mass shooting stats - chkaloon
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/world/americas/mass-shootings-us-international.html
======
chkaloon
Old NYT article on mass shootings in the US versus the rest of the world.
There are some good studies quoted in here, but, oh my, the first graph and
the lack of explanation at the beginning... A case study on how _not_ to
present stats on a controversial topic. Total guns? Not per capita? Is that
mass shooters per year? Huh?

